# almond milk



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

has anyone tried almond milk, i have to say it tastes better then cow's milk i really like the vanilla and chocolate flavors so far, I'm sort of edging into becoming a vegetarian as i been trying new foods.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, I love it too! Specially when it's made into almond jelly!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah I used to drink it but it got too expensive to buy or make with not working so I switched to oat milk. I used to add dates to it when I made it... so good! :O~~~


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

<3 almond milk and nesquik~


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The flavor is alright but it's kind of watery. Soy milk is better in my opinion.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I buy the vanilla almond milk regularly. I quit drinking milk a long time ago due to it made me have a wet cough after consuming it. Must have developed an allergy to it. Use to drink the soy until I seen studies saying it increases estrogen levels. So I switch to the almond milk when the local Wal-mart here started selling it. Many people must be buying it because they are always stocking up on it. Hopefully, Wal-Mart doesn't stop selling it. But they are always pulling this crap. They sell something for awhile and then quit offering it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son and I are new converts... we love the vanilla flavor.. have not tried the chocolate.... it's very nice... but it is a little watery... but we got used to it... we don't compare it to milk.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried yesterday almond/hazelnut flavour rice milk... tasted great with my porridge, but would love to try proper almond milk.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

ive been wanting to try it but they dont stock it round here.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

haha yeah its really good. taste like soy milk.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

It's nice but really expensive, I drink rice milk most of the time.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

Hurray for almond milk!!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

caflme said:


> My son and I are new converts... we love the vanilla flavor.. have not tried the chocolate.... it's very nice... but it is a little watery... but we got used to it... we don't compare it to milk.


What brand are you buying? I buy the Silk brand. I think it is thick as milk.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Vanilla almond milk is the BEST.  I've been drinking it for about two years. I got a little fed up with how soy milk would get a little chunky at the bottom.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Almond milk tends to be a bit too sweet for my tastes, so I mostly stick to soy milk.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It's tasty, though I still prefer the taste of soy milk over it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It's my main milk. I'm glad Silk started making it because theirs is way better tasting than any other brand I've tried (smoother, less watery, works much better in tea and coffee). I can drink most almond milks plain, though, whereas plain soy milk has a gross flavor (and I always hated the sweetness of real milk).


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

"_There's no such thing as soy milk. It's soy juice. But they couldn't sell soy juice, so they called it soy milk. Because anytime you say soy juice, you actually... start to gag._"

- Rabbi Lewis Black


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Psssh, whatever, I prefer to believe that my soy milk comes from tiny, adorable soy cows.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I find the dairy industry's backlash against the rise in popularity of alternative milk beverages in the form of dispute over use of the term "milk" irritating and ridiculous (moreso with the attempts to ban use of the word than the silly commercials). The term has been used to refer to liquids that do not come from cows or any other mammals for a long time.

Soy milk is not a natural fluid extracted from soybeans; the production process is more involved than that, so the "juice" label would not be more accurate.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Psssh, whatever, I prefer to believe that my soy milk comes from tiny, adorable soy cows.


"._..And they put Soy Milk in with my Moo-Cow **** milk, and it doesn't belong there, because we all know there's no such thing as Soy milk 'cause there's no soy t***y, is there?_"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cow's milk has pus in it, right?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think almond milk is revolting. I've tried a couple of brands and the only one I enjoyed was the one that added sugar to it and I don't want sugar in my milk! I prefer rice or oat milk but generally don't drink either. If I go out for coffee I'll have it with soy milk.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Silk Original soy milk is amazingly good. I'm addicted to that stuff, it's like a dessert to me. Almond milk is ok but I haven't tried the flavored varieties, maybe I would like those better.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Personally, I prefer the taste of almond milk over all other kinds of milk (soy, rice, coconut, cow). But that's just me. It's super low-calorie too


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree it's a much better option than actual milk, but almonds don't have "milk"; the main ingredient is water.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

copper said:


> I buy the vanilla almond milk regularly. I quit drinking milk a long time ago due to it made me have a wet cough after consuming it. Must have developed an allergy to it. Use to drink the soy until I seen studies saying it increases estrogen levels. So I switch to the almond milk when the local Wal-mart here started selling it. Many people must be buying it because they are always stocking up on it. Hopefully, Wal-Mart doesn't stop selling it. But they are always pulling this crap. They sell something for awhile and then quit offering it.


I think you'd have to drink a ton of soy milk to see any decreases in testosterone.


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

There is some type of almond cereal that is always in the section by special K. I think it only comes in a generic version, but almond milk + almond cereal = yumsville


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Almond milk is the ****.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have. i liked it. my mom doesn't want us to buy it cuz she's a health nazi and says how they are heavily processed since soybeans and almonds are not naturally milk.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

Like everyone said the vanilla flavor goes down smoothly. But the price differential is too much. I drink a lot of milk so it really adds up.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I like almond milk over soy.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

love adding it to coffee and making some fruit smoothies with it. also great for mixing with protein powder. it ain't cheap though.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

*update*

Woohoo lol. They now stock it at my local store. It tastes great and has thickness close to dairy milk.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Almond milk and rice milk are the only two non-dairy alternatives I consume. They really do often taste better than cow's milk (sometimes even goat's) and have less fat. I used to drink soy milk a lot but I then read up on how too much soy can be bad for you, so I stick to almond and rice milks. 


Almond especially.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahem. Note that almond milk is a poor additive to a milkshake.  Failed recipe last night.


----------



## Summer Moon (Jan 19, 2012)

I love almond milk! I get the brand Almond Breeze... vanilla is the best!


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

Borophyll said:


> Yea, but only up to 750 MILLION pus cells per liter.


Don't forget the blood...and the hormones.



komorikun said:


> The flavor is alright but it's kind of watery. Soy milk is better in my opinion.





caflme said:


> My son and I are new converts... we love the vanilla flavor.. have not tried the chocolate.... it's very nice... but it is a little watery... but we got used to it... we don't compare it to milk.


Are you guys shaking it? Soy and almond milks must be shaken before you pour them.



carambola said:


> I find the dairy industry's backlash against the rise in popularity of alternative milk beverages in the form of dispute over use of the term "milk" irritating and ridiculous (moreso with the attempts to ban use of the word than the silly commercials). The term has been used to refer to liquids that do not come from cows or any other mammals for a long time.
> 
> Soy milk is not a natural fluid extracted from soybeans; the production process is more involved than that, so the "juice" label would not be more accurate.


Agreed!! 

I love both almond and soy as well as coconut milks. As for them being more expensive..well that's why coupons were invented!!:b Both Almond Breeze and Silk (as well as So Delicous) offer free printable coupons on their websites and occasionally on their FB pages.


----------



## ausbby (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm happy to see how many people drink alternative milk beverages. It's so much better for you than cows milk.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Almond milk is the best milk substitute. SILK brand is disgusting no matter the flavor but some soy milk isn't too bad. Rice milk might as well be water. Hazelnut milk is also good but has a nutty flavor that almond milk does not so it's only suited to certain uses like deserts and hot chocolate where nut flavor might be good. 

As for actual milk even without lactose intollerance they lost me when they had to raise the allowable puss limits in milk because dairies couldn't make it within the limits and keep production where they want it. Along with the fact majority of our milk would not pass inspection in other countries. We tried too hard to make cows that can produce insane quantities and lost quality plus caused health issues. I do plan to have my own mini dairy goats some day though. Many people with lactose intollerance can drink raw milk especially goat's milk without issue and then there would be no puss or many contaminants and no need to pasteurize even though they make it illegal to sell unpasteurized milk in some states. I can't buy raw milk here to test out how my body handles it. They do have a legal loop hole but it's rather binding if I end up still unable to use the milk.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

my local shop now stocks this . it does tastes v nice indeed. almost has a creamy texture.


----------

